# ? on wait time



## flipajig (Jul 7, 2011)

When I first started smoking Cheese I read that you had to wait 3 weeks til you were able to enjoy its goodness

now im reading you only have to wait 2 weeks. I also know that the longer you are able to wait the better it gets

What do yall think.

FlIP


----------



## meateater (Jul 8, 2011)

I wait a minimum of two weeks on my cheese. There are members that smoke fresh cheese's and eat right away. I have some cheese that has been vacuum sealed for well over a year in the veggie drawer and is perfect when I get the hankering.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 8, 2011)

The longer it sits the better it gets. I have some that's about 8 months old in vac packs & each time I open one up I think it's better than the last one.


----------



## jjwdiver (Jul 8, 2011)

Depends on your will power!  The longer the better, but it's also good right out of the smoker.  There are no cheese police that will come to your door...only friends once they try it.


----------



## alelover (Jul 8, 2011)

I ate some Seriously sharp cheddar last nite that was vac sealed for 2 months. It was outstanding.


----------



## venture (Jul 8, 2011)

Vac sealed cheese will last a long time and even be better for it.  I have found that the softer cheese can be eaten sooner than the hard ones.

What the hey?  Try it all and let us know your opinion?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## magnum3672 (Jul 13, 2011)

I just did my first cheese smoke and tried my cheddar and pepper jack right after smoking and cool down.  It was like eating a piece of smoke (not terrible but not what I wanted) now at about a week and a half the remaining cheddar block is like eating a very nice piece of cheddar cheese while inhaling smoke (you can taste the smoke but its not like on bbq its seriously like you're just smelling it) its so hard to explain what i'm talking about but its a VERY nice piece of cheese.

And now I'm going to eat a smoked cheddar and salami sandwich for lunch, I HOPE YOU'RE HAPPY!


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 13, 2011)

It is like good wine . older it get better it get


----------



## jeff 1 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'll start eatng on the swiss after 2 weeks,  the rest of it sits for at least 3-4 weeks.  From what I can tell is you can taste a big difference between 2 and 3 weeks but only slight difference each week after 3-4 weeks. I put a lot of smoke on mine also,  like a full 6x6 and the cheese has a lot of nice color


----------



## shtrdave (Jul 21, 2011)

I have smoked cheese in the past and left it wrapped in the fridge for a couple of 3 days and it was great.

I have sealed some up and had it a few weeks later and the flavor was a little mellower but that was about all I noticed.

Have done colby, mozzarella provolone, swiss, horseradish, and brick.


----------



## jjwdiver (Jul 21, 2011)

I do like it after it sits longer, but sometimes it just begs to be eaten right away.  Some of my "ooops" moments have turned out some good cheeses.  The Sun helped me melt up some cheddar with Monteray Jack - goooo'd  (past tense of the word goo) together in a ziplock bag, cooled than trimmed made for a tastey and unique looking chunk of cheese.


----------



## smokeamotive (Jul 22, 2011)

My limited experience with smoking cheese has shown me that the longer it sits the better it gets. Pulled out some smoked cheese to take to the lake for the fourth of July. I smoked it back in Feb. and paired it up with some SS I made.My friends were Very impressed with the flavor and are already asking me for more. Guess I have some work to do.LOL


----------

